# Planorbidae ? genera ?



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

I have dicovered just now this small snail. On the photo you see the way it is doing eating the algae on the leaves.
What to do? 
Anyone recognize it?
Thanks.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Those are actually my favorite snails. I've heard them called mini ramshorns. In my tanks, they haven't overpopulated, but I think that's because my Celestial Pearl Danios pick off a lot of the babies. Also, their egg clutches are almost invisible and seem to be pretty small, with only 4-5 eggs per clutch.

You can leave them, or try to extinguish them. I like them because they eat leftover food and graze on some of the algae on the tank walls.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I have these snails too. They are perfect for cleaning the leaves of my HC. Thats where they all hang out.


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks to XRTech and erijnal for the identification of the snail like positive.
The life os my snail is also very grateful.

What would you say about those white filaments on the anubia leaf?
Could be egg clutches?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hm... I don't think so

The egg clutches I see are about half the size of the biggest snail you'll find. The jello in the clutch forms a circle and is pretty thin. The eggs themselves are almost transparent, with only about 3-5 eggs visible in a single clutch


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Just my two cents:

I am really impressed with the knowledge here at APC. I wanted that to be understood. I wouldn't have known that in a million years, and I continue to be impressed by the members here. Pat yourselves on the back!!


----------

